# Safe Money?



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

Does Kaspersky "Safe Money" have a good reputation for browser guarding with internet banking? I have never seen a report on it?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I've never used it, but it does have a very good reputation, as does all Kaspersky software.

How configure and use Safe Money in Kaspersky Internet Security 2015
Safe Money in Action - Kaspersky Internet Security (2015) Review & Rating | PCMag.com


> The level of security that's sufficient for watching funny cat videos online just isn't sufficient when you switch to online banking. When Kaspersky detects that you're about to visit a bank or payment system website, it offers to open that site under the protection of Safe Money. You can configure it to automatically use Safe Money when appropriate, without stopping to ask you.
> 
> In function, Safe Money is similar to the Bitdefender's SafePay feature. It isolates the browser from other processes and prevents screen capture. You can use the virtual keyboard for even more security in either case. However, the implementation is rather different.
> 
> Safe Money simply opens a protected instance of your browser, identified by a glowing green border. The virtual keyboard can be used in this browser or in any other application. SafePay opens a completely separate protected desktop, with the virtual keyboard built into the hardened browser. Either way, your financial transactions get the added protection they need.





> Kaspersky Internet Security 2015 protects your Clipboard data against interception, and theft when you are using the Safe Money mode. The product also prevents unauthorized screenshot capturing (powered by the Hypervisor, DirectX®, and OpenGL technologies).
> 
> As a result, your online transactions are far more secure.


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

I appreciate the links and have done some further reading. I suppose when quantum computers break mainstream that things will be completely different?


----------

